# Vexagen hgh



## Monstermunch (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm looking at running a course of hgh my source has offered me vexagen. Has anyone used this lab?

Any input

Thanks


----------



## Monstermunch (Oct 24, 2012)

West Country mate. But source is London way


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Been using it for 4 months all good


----------



## Monstermunch (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you know if their are fakes about?

What dosage are you using and how long did it take to notice anything?


----------



## Monstermunch (Oct 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

Started a box just today after few boxes of JinTn Will post update as I upped the dose on Vexagen,haven't seen fakes yet mate! .Dose depends what is your goal and for how long you consider to run it.


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

Vexagen-4i.u a day so far..better sleep better regeneration after any exercise ..gtg


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

never heard of it


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Also got 10x10iu of Vexagen recently

here are some pics:



can't really tell if they are good or bad.....honestly


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Been offered some of these at a decent price, cheaper than kig anyway & you get water & it looks very professional. Experiences please???


----------



## tyson 75 (Feb 10, 2015)

Anybody had some more experiences with VEXAGEN, done some bloodwork. I want to try this batch , but some threads made me unsure.. Grateful for comments..


----------

